# What's the best external hdd?



## manumanohar11 (Jan 9, 2015)

Guys,
      My budget is Rs:6000/- to buy an external hard drive. Storage is important. But i dont want the hard disk to have a power adapter. What's the best choice to buy one. Name a hard drive please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2015)

+1 WD my passport. You'll get the 1 TB around 3500-3700 these days.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

Go for Wd 2 TB you can get it around 6k mark.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2015)

In terms of speed & looks, I think WD My passport ultra is great.


----------



## eureka (Jan 11, 2015)

WD Passport Ultra.


----------



## manumanohar11 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank u guys. I've bought a wd my passport ultra 2TB for 7.19k


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

That is costly compared to earlier prices but still Congo on your purchase.


----------

